

One day with Palm Pre (a fantasy) - bdfh42
http://palmwebosblog.com/palm-pre/one-day-with-palm-pre-a-story-of-technology-fiction-soon-to-be-a-reality/

======
jballanc
I'm sorry, but I didn't find anything in this article that highlighted the
differences between a Pre and, say, a Blackberry or iPhone...

